
Commons: Reuse of PD-Art Photographs - polm23
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Reuse_of_PD-Art_photographs
======
polm23
Every time something about public domain art comes up people argue about
whether reproductions of 2D art are in the public domain. This is more
comprehensive than anyone can or should write in an HN reply, so I figured it
would fit in here.

